# Regional borders



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

How does your country show (if at all) borders within your country -- city, county, state, etc.? Pictures (but not too many so we can load the thread )! :cheers:


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Big roads have signs, like this on the A2 near Abcoude:










Smaller roads have no signs at all. I live close a very small road crossing, there is no visible change or sign at all. Even in the US they don't always have signs, even on regional roads.

Please note that this picture was taken a few months ago; the sun is on holiday right now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

They sign it usally only with a sign like this (every province has it's own logo).


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The municipality I live in also have municipality signs (not the same as the city limit signs)


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

In Loenersloot there is also such a sign for the municipality of Abcoude (which is soon to disappear)


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

NUTS-1









NUTS-2









NUTS-3 









NUTS-3 and LAU-1









Signs are only present for NUTS-3,and all settlements.








(Tisza is a river)


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

*Slovenia*

MUNICIPALITIES:

Each one is different:























CITIES/TOWNS/VILLAGES:

On ordinary road it's yellow (in the back sign for the City Municipality of Ljubljana):









On expressway it's blue (but they are rare, b/c expressways should officially be out of settlements anyway):









If it's without edge, the speed limit doesn't become 50 km/h (31 mph), but remains the same:


----------



## Chris Jackson (Nov 7, 2008)

The county boundary's are signposted quite well in the U.K, although like all signs in the country, they suffer from lack of consistancy. In the mid 90's the government reorganised the county structure, creating a lot of new counties of all different shapes and sizes, personally I think the country would be easier to run if we adopted a system of 'Regions and Departments', like in France, except with Counties, Borough's and Parishes, we already have that system but its a bit outdated. Counties should all be roughly the same size in my opinion.

Entering Bristol, after coming off the M32, this pic was taken in 2005 and the area has changed a lot since. Bristol was a country created out of Avon in the mid 90's, but before the 19th century it was a county of it's own right:


A very poor picture taken heading south out of Bristol into Bath & North East Somerset, or B&NES, another county created out of Avon. I get the impression this is one of the better counties to live in:


The bigger counties have the best signs. Taken on the Cheshire/Staffordshire border in Butt Lane. This sign was vandalised and taken down almost as soon as it was put up.


Settlement signs probably suffer from the most inconstistancy. However, most signs look like this...: (Earthcott, South Gloucestershire)


...or this...: (Olveston, South Gloucestershire)


...or this...: (Aust, South Gloucestershire)


...or the older one's look a bit like this: (Gaunt's Earthcott, South Gloucestershire)


Hope that's okay . They were all taken on my crappy old camera, i'm going to go out and take some nice new ones and post them up!


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

Here is entering Republika Srpska


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey, new signs, I haven't seen those yet.


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

^^they are present for more than a year now.
So you know this region well.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

^^
Palance is "naše gore list".  :cheers:


----------



## Norsko (Feb 22, 2007)

del


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Some months ago, I have found an old border marker between the Dutch provinces of Gelderland and Overijssel (near Deventer).


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

A typical province welcome sign in Canada:









Also, similarly to different states in the US, different provinces can have slightly differently-looking roads, and in particular traffic lights, which are generally standardized inside provinces, but can vary widely between provinces.

A good example is a video I made a while ago, at the end of which (after 7:20 to be precise) I drive from Ottawa (in Ontario) across a bridge to Gatineau (Quebec). The traffic lights are completely different once the bridge is crossed.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

German signs.

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. This sign is posted on A11, Kołbaskowo/Pomellen (PL/D)border crossing. 









Again A11, 20 km further, Brandenburg.









Opposite direction. Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice signs, I've never been to Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. I'd love to bike there once. 

The New Hampshire-Massachusetts border near Winchendon. No sign welcoming you to Massachusetts. There is one on the other side, but it's a few kms further.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As far as I know, they only sign city limits in Denmark:









I believe these came obsolete with the arrival of the regions:








^^ I haven't seen these along Motorvejen.

Belgian signs are usually behind trees or other weed. This yellow one shows the border between Hainaut and Namur.









A somewhat closer picture on the R0 near Brussels.









A75 in France









Sweden:


----------



## Dan (Jun 16, 2007)

...and the county ones in Sweden aren't much more exciting. Municipality borders I can understand, but I wish we had somewhat more exciting county signs.


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

I like this polish sign


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

Most dislike it. Sometimes we cross city/town border but we don't get to built-up area so we don't need to slow down. When we do then we see black-white sign (called "castle" by poles btw).
I think it's useless. It's better to sign a city/town there where built-up area begins so I prefer the old ones to the green and 'castle' ones.


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

and how did old ones look like?
And i talked about look and not utilization


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

RS.ban said:


> and how did old ones look like?
> And i talked about look and not utilization


Yea I know
Here's the rusty old one 









This is usual sign informing about voivodeship border.








Województwo Opolskie - Opole Voivodeship
Powiat Strzelecki - Strzelce County
Gmina Strzelce Opolskie - Strzelce Opolskie Parish


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you have all in one picture: old and new built-up area (white), city border (green) and a greeter (i don't know how to name this monument).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

New York state border sign on South I-95:









On the other side, Connecticut









A bit of humor here. 









Massachusetts sign on I-84 (barely visible)









All except the third one are from www.aaroads.com


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

A very bad one from Germany, taken on the border between Bavaria and Thuringia on A9 last Saturday, near Hof.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you leave Vienna (which is both a city and a "Bundesland", i.e. one of nine federal states of Austria), you enter the state of Lower Austria/Niederösterreich:









The typical "Ortstafel" (border sign of a town or city) isn't always located right on the border, though.









A safe way of telling when exactly you cross Vienna's city limits is the 50 km/h sign:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

These are the signs I see every time when we go shopping to Moscow. The city of Moscow starts right at the state boundary line with Washington. As you can see, the city's welcome sign is much more noticeable than the Idaho state sign.


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)

^^pure kitsch


----------



## RS.ban (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Clear signs 

@10ROT:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

The Spanish ones are pretty simple. First the region, then the province.









http://flickr.com/photos/sergiolarraga/2408653942/sizes/l/










http://flickr.com/photos/rowane/481376225/sizes/o/


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

United Kingdom

England









Scotland









Wales/Cymru


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In France the limits between the départements are maked with stone milestones which were erected in the 19th century. Normally all French roads, big and small, have these border milestones which are called "bornes départementales". They are taller than regular milestones. When you're a kid, the big game when travelling outside of your département is locating the departmental border milestone on whichever road you're on. It can be tricky to locate the milestone if your dad drives fast. Lol.

Here is a typical borne départementale on a country road, marking the border between Aisne and Ardennes:









Some old 19th century departmental border milestones indicate the distances to the main cities in both départments. Here at the border between Vienne and Deux-Sèvres:









Border between Jura and Doubs:









Indre-et-Loire and Loir-et-Cher:









More recently they have replaced some old stone milestones with plastic ones, but the size remains the same. Here marking the border between Charente and Charente-Maritime:









Most recent model, some metal sheet imitating the old stone milestones:









And old one marking the border between "Seine Inférieure" and Oise. The "Seine-Inférieure" was renamed Seine-Maritime in 1955, but they haven't changed that milestone:









More recently the departmental councils have added road signs at their borders which are much more visible than the old milestones, but not as much fun to locate. Not all roads have them, whereas the old milestones can usually be found on all roads, including the small ones.



















Some departmental councils have even added a translation in the local regional language (here Breton), even though very few people still speak those regional languages. This is criticized by many people (I've heard the same criticism when I travelled in the Scottish Highlands actually: too complicated to read when you drive, and so on).










The regional councils have also added road signs at the border between regions. There exist no regional milestones, because when the border milestones were erected, the French regions didn't exist yet.










Finally the French municipalities (communes) have no milestones or road signs indicating their borders, which is something I have always regretted. When I was a child I used to buy ordnance maps and track the borders of my commune (in southern France) with my bike and my maps, taking pictures of the actual municipal border, which is never indicated on the road. Call me geeky. :lol:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Call me geeky.


Why should we? That's cool.


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

More from Sweden:

Green on motorways.


















Blue on other roads.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

10ROT said:


> A bit of humor here.


Photoshop, I suppose.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

It's interesting to see community/city border signs on display on motorways in Sweden. Doesn't exist down here.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

brisavoine said:


>


Why Breton and not Catalan and/or Occitan ?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Go figure!

In western Brittany, I know there has been a militant movement calling for the translation of all road signs in Breton, that's why local authorities over there have translated all road signs, but this is an isolated case in France. A lot of people criticized this move, which is pretty recent (like 10 years or so). It reached some extreme in the Morbihan département. The west of Morbihan was historically Breton-speaking, whereas the east of Morbihan was historically Gallo-speaking (a Romance dialect akin to French), yet the departmental authorities (who themselves speak only French), imposed Breton translations even in the eastern part of Morbihan where Breton was not spoken!

Some mayors in the eastern part of Morbihan are opposed to having bilingual signs in Breton. They say it's a waste of tax payers' money (200 euros per sign), and it's artificial since Breton was not spoken in their territory. Some of them put black tape to hide the translated Breton names (these translated Breton names are invented by the Office of the Breton Language which is in the hands of some minority Breton nationalists, and these translated names are not based on anything historical, according to the mayors).

Link for further information: http://aosb.free.fr/



















"Abusive use of Breton on road signs" says this local article:









Thanks God in the south of France it doesn't reach such extremes! There are a few signs in Occitan, but nothing as extremist and systematic as in Brittany.


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Verso said:


> Photoshop, I suppose.


A good one though :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry pi ture not coming up. I find Flikr confusing. Imageshack takes longer but is simpler


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Wisconsin


Illinois


Missouri


Texas


New Mexico


Arizona


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

What a beautiful thread!!!

Some pics of borders between mexican states....

Between Coahuila and Nuevo León states..





Means in spanish: *FINALLY I ARRIVED TO COAHUILA...*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Now entering from Coahuila to Nuevo León states:











*Both signs in Spanish: SORRY COAHUILA ENDS HERE and WELCOME TO THE STATE OF NUEVO LEÓN.*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Now some pics between Puebla and Veracruz states:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Now some pics between Puebla and Tlaxcala states:*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*And now some pics between Veracruz and Tabasco states (crossing a bridge)....*


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Vologda region (Вологодская область) - Karelia (Карелия), Russia








Vologda region (Вологодская область) - Yaroslavl region (Ярославская область), Russia


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Border between the Picardy region (Somme department) and Nord-Pas de Calais region (Pas-de-Calais department). Notice the change of pavement.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Varzuga said:


>


Vologda Oblast - home of Ded Moroz! LMAO!


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Father Frost :rofl:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Timon91 said:


> Father Frost :rofl:


Leave him alone, he gets me presents every 1st January. :guns1:


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Verso said:


> Leave him alone, he gets me presents every 1st January. :guns1:


:lol:
I did not expect that my photo would lead to the gas issue, let's go back to the reg borders, please..


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Italy:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing special in New Zealand. There are small signs on the side of the road in the same style as in the motorway signs showing which province you are entering. The city signs depend on which city one enters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Former Brandenburg / Silesia border [1482-1945]. Now Zielona Góra / Krosno Odrzańskie counties border.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Interesting that they kept the old borders.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

are there any photos from Poland from borders of wojewodztwa?


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

I just found this on google because they are the same the top border - just the same sign


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

keber said:


> Italy:


Blue signal if the signal isn't on autostrada


----------



## HS (Jun 7, 2008)

x-type said:


> are there any photos from Poland from borders of wojewodztwa?


Few years ago when you were going from Krakow to Katowice by A4 on a viaduct near Katowice/Sosnowiec Border (Silesia/Poland border) somebody wrote "Witajcie w 3 Rzeszy" which means "Welcome to the Third Reich" - it was because in Silesia lives many Germans and Silesians and many of Poles still thinks German/Silesian = nazi.

Ok, let's forget about some interregional dislikes. Today borders between województwa look like this


----------



## Acerola (Dec 26, 2009)

Brazilian Regional Borders:

São Paulo/Minas Gerais State border:
 

Another São Paulo/Minas Gerais State border (22° 26' 32.70" S 46° 34' 38.32" W ) at Mount Zion Village
 

São Paulo/Mato Grosso do Sul Border (20º06'20.21"S 51º00'27.12"W) 
 

The detail: the sigh above is in the halfway to crossing this bridge. 


Santa Catarina/Rio Grande do Sul State Border


São Paulo/Rio de Janeiro State Border.


----------



## Acerola (Dec 26, 2009)

Bahia/Sergipe State Border.
 

Rio Grande do Norte/ Ceara State Border
 

Mato Grosso/ Pará State Border: (9° 30' 51.60" S 54° 51' 34.35" W ) Amazon Rainforest ahead.
 

Goiás/Mato Grosso Border: (13° 12' 37.32" S 50° 35' 27.64" W )Araguaia crossing by ferry.


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

If you guys are interested in a vid, here's crossing into Pennsylvania from New Jersey turnpike - sorry it's at night but all the signs are visible! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1WlCtpUYhE


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Embedded version


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

Latvia:


----------



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

*Florida-Georgia state line and Pinellas County line*

Here's a pic of the Florida-Georgia state line looking north on Interstate 75 coming towards Valdosta:










The sign marking the Georgia state line and the Lowndes county line is in the background on the right side of the road. In this picture you will notice where the Florida DOT's maintenance responsibility ends and Georgia DOT's maintenance responsibility begins, as well as a mile marker 0 to signify the start of Interstate 75 in Georgia. This is shown by where the rumble strips on the right hand emergency lane stop.

As I have seen on other posts on this topic, I have seen how several other US states mark their state boundaries as far as interstate highways are concerned. There are no checkpoints at an American state line - just roll on in. However, if you are driving a truck, there is a truck weigh station or what some US states call a "port of entry" further into a state. After all, this is the USA, you know.  (I know, Europe has the Schengen Agreement where it makes border crossings simpler and you don't have to stop, much like crossing an American state line - I'll save that for the International Border Crossings topic).

Now here's a typical American county line, and this one can be found on Interstate 275 south on the southbound lanes of the Howard Frankland Bridge coming into St. Petersburg from Tampa:










As you will see, this sign informs motorists on southbound Interstate 275 on the Howard Frankland Bridge that they are crossing into Pinellas County, which is one of Florida's 67 counties and home of beautiful beaches on the Gulf of Mexico including Ft. DeSoto Park. The county line is marked right at the sign, as we are on the high-rise hill section of the Howard Frankland Bridge (which we here in the Tampa/St. Petersburg area call "the hump").

Some states, including Florida, use the word "entering" before the county name as in the picture shown above. Other states such as Georgia and Tennessee just use a sign indicating the next county the motorist is coming into.

After all, the USA is divided into fifty individual states, while each individual state is further subdivided into counties. Two minor exceptions: Louisiana calls their counties Parishes and Alaska calls their counties Boroughs.

I just thought I would showcase Florida's state and county boundaries and contribute to the discussion on Regional Borders. After all, I am new to the SkyscraperCity forum and I thought I would contribute information I may have - I noticed you have plenty of highway and international border related info that I enjoy reading.


----------



## mikhal77 (Oct 29, 2009)

x-type said:


> are there any photos from Poland from borders of wojewodztwa?


Here is a "border" between mazowieckie and swietokrzyskie voivodships on droga krajowa nr 9 (national road).Pictures taken by rybenbaum


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's one crossing from Illinois into Iowa


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

wielkopolskie / lubuskie


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

federal city St Petersburg











Following are not regions, but interesting imho

Magnitogorsk










Around Yekaterinburg


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

> Now here's a typical American county line, and this one can be found on Interstate 275 south on the southbound lanes of the Howard Frankland Bridge coming into St. Petersburg from Tampa:


Is this really typical American county line? I only saw those (btw ~200 ft from my house this one):


----------



## Interstate275Fla (Dec 1, 2009)

Barciur said:


> Is this really typical American county line? I only saw those (btw ~200 ft from my house this one):


Yes, it is typical. The picture shown above is that of a typical Pennsylvania county line boundary and their signage is much smaller, even on Pennsylvania's interstate highways. Back in 2005 I took a side trip on Interstate 83 north of Baltimore (where I took a trip over the Labor Day weekend then) and once you cross the state line into Pennsylvania you see the state line prominently posted but county lines are not as prominently posted.

Again, it depends on the American state as to how signage for county lines are posted. As I explained in a previous post some states like Florida will use the word "entering" before the county name (example: Entering Pinellas County) while other states use the name of the county followed by the word County or the abbreviation Co.


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

Why thank you, you learn something new every day


----------



## Acerola (Dec 26, 2009)

More brazilian regional borders

Mato Grosso do Sul/São Paulo State - Parana River
 

Rio Grande do Sul/Santa Catarina States


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Entering the department of Southern Corsica. Probably the most beautiful French department.


----------



## Monkey9000 (May 3, 2007)

*Scotland/England*

Heading in the right direction:









And in the wrong direction


----------



## Acerola (Dec 26, 2009)

Monkey9000 said:


> Heading in the right direction:
> 
> And in the wrong direction


:lol::lol:


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

In Virginia, county border signs are a bit different. I don't have any pix but they're naturally green with white text, and here's an example of the text.

ENTER
BOTETOURT CO

LEAVE
CRAIG CO​
EDIT: I found a picture. Yes, the sign has been shot. (By a shotgun loaded with birdshot, from quite a distance away)








Cities in Virginia are, for all intensive purposes, separate counties, so this sign is a reasonable example.


----------



## dawid_silesia (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ DW425
Województwo Opolskie
Powiat Kędzierzyńsko-Kozielski
Gmina Bierawa


----------



## Calgully (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are some Australian State borders. None taken by me - all due credit to the original photographers and websites.

Entering Western Australia from South Australia - Quarantine checkpoint. Tougher checks here than at many international borders in Europe!
(Linked from http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14713074)









Another Western Australia sign - on a lesser travelled road thousands of Km further north than the previous photo.









Lovely old sign marking the state broder between New South Wales and South Australia at Cockburn. (Linked from http://www.ozroads.com.au/)









Another New South Wales border crossing, this time in more lush countryside.









Another one on the NSW Qld border









A "Tick Gate" on the Queensland NSW border as it was some decades ago. Quarantine here is no longer quite this rigorous.









At the Queensland border with the Northern Territory









Entering the State of Victoria at the town of Yarrawonga









Entering the Australian Capital Territory.









Very basic sign - nothing superfluous here.


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

Garz - Świnoujście on Polish-German border. You also get to see the difference in snow plowing :lol:
Video found on the internet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM-HDGjUzLg


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Bulgaria is divided in 28 subdivisions called "oblasti" (or "oblast" in singular). This is the standard sign:


----------



## CptSchmidt (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, this bridge looks remarkably like the one in _The Truman Show_... Does anyone know if this is where it was shot?



Acerola said:


> Brazilian Regional Borders:
> 
> São Paulo/Minas Gerais State border:


Here is the causeway into Cape Breton from mainland Nova Scotia. The pictures were taken by a friend in the passenger seat last September.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Can that bridge go up?


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

A borderstone which marks the border between the Dutch provinces Overijssel and Gelderland, close to Deventer.


























Location


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Why would some areas of Overijssel be on the west side of the IJssel river between Zwolle and Deventer? I never understood that, there are no fixed links across the river between those cities and it doesn't make much sense to have some land across it.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^Perhaps the river changed its course since the border was fixed.


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

*France​*
*Région Haute-Normandie (Normandy)*




*Département of Seine-Maritime (76)*


----------



## zsimi80 (Nov 28, 2009)

MEGYE = COUNTY

Hungary




























Székelyland/Székelyföld/Tinutul Secuiesc


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Not too exciting signage in Sweden when it comes to regional borders..


----------



## yalin155 (Mar 6, 2009)

TURKEY








sorry for quality photos in phone.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Some typical signs from Japan.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazilian States border

Minas Gerais - Goias










Rio de Janeiro - São Paulo


----------



## Barciur (Dec 6, 2009)

A drive-through New Jersey - Pennsylvania state border on the turnpike. There isn't really anything exciting there, and I posted a night one that was much shorter, but this is a bit better  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSt62AGhB6Y

the visible sign on the right is this:










This is not a typical state border sign in PA, the typical ones are the one in my avatar


----------



## Matchut (May 2, 2008)

delete


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Border between Malopolska's Voivodship and Silesian Voivodship on DK52 between Kety and Czaniec. On the second image you can probably see a difference in tarmac's colour. Darker in Silesian part.


















Another Malopolska- Sielesia border. Babice nr Oswiecim-Bierun. The 44 road goes over the longest river in Poland Wisla/Vistula.


----------



## Catmalojin (Feb 22, 2009)

Ireland.

Most county boundary signage is like this, but there are some exceptions:


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Malaysian regional border


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is only a very small village... but regional border between Aragon and Catalonia crosses the village.

In most of area around, the border is on the river but there are some points where both sides are from Catalonia, or both sides are from Aragon. This is one of them, and with a village located in both sides of the river... approaching until the border.

In the photo:

- Farm on the right is in Aragon
- vegetable Garden on the left is in Aragon
- House in the centre is in Catalonia.
- Lane close to the house is in Catalonia
- The car... I do not know. Maybe in the border












The village has a little more than 100 people. People living in the aragonese part have the town hall just there. People living in the catalan part (only a few houses) have their town hall... about 30 km away. At all administrative affairs, they live at Catalonia, and just they live very close to an Aragonese village.

Village town hall is really very small. And has no flags on it. Aragonese and Catalan flags are very similar but in the town hall neither Spanish flag, nor Aragonese flag are there.
They only indication to know where in the border is that village is because a plate in the main square that indicates when it was opened and that Aragonese president was present there that day.


And more... there is a pedestrian bridge from the village to the main road, but going by car to the rest of Aragon from the village requires going through a little part of a catalan road
and to arrive the catalan houses there from anywhere from Catalonia you can choose going by road and crossing the village (entering at Aragon for a while, so then) or crossing a lot of country lanes.


In the villages there are no lines about the border. There are some rocks that helps to know where the border is... but you should have to ask, because they are a little hidden.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Canton of Zug welcome sign, entering it on A4 motorway from the south.
The lake symbolizes the Lake of Zug, which is bordered by the cantons of Zug, Schwyz and Lucerne.


----------



## roofromoz (May 20, 2007)

Entering Western Australia from South Australia:









Entering South Australia from Victoria:









Entering New South Wales from Queensland:









Entering Queensland from New South Wales:









Entering the Northern Territory from South Australia:









Entering Victoria from New South Wales:









Entering Australian Capital Territory from New South Wales:









All photos from Expressway


----------



## Christophorus (May 22, 2009)

Ancient border markings between the state of Saxonia (Sachsen) and the prussian province of Silesia (Schlesien) nearby Görlitz. Not an actual border anymore but still interesting. Wonder how those stones survived 41 years of GDR...










source of image: http://www.geolocation.ws/v/I/5316539931477112337-5316540051420907202/grenze-schlesien-sachsen/en


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Germany: Saarland welcome sign on B419, coming from Rheinland-Pfalz. On the right is Mosella river, and then Luxembourg.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Some pics of the Veneto - Friuli Venezia Giulia border in weird locations:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Hungary: county borders (today, the count*r*y consists of 19 counties - _megye_, pl. _megyék_)

Photos taken in January 2012

Entering county of Veszprém, coming from county of Somogy










Entering county of Vas, coming from county of Veszprém 
This "welcome" sign was after the "official" brown-background sign.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lower Saxony/Saxony-Anhalt border. This place was a proper international border some time ago and was called Checkpoint Alpha.










Red mark shows the exact location of the Memorial to the former border between two German countries.


















A2 in the background.









Those trucks carried really remote number plates. Mostly from Kyrgystan and Russia.













































There is a kind of annoying feeling there whilst walking around. It's like..hmm..ghost and banshees of ex-stasi bandits were still watching yooooou.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

edit


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Entering the Canton of Zug, coming from Sattel (Canton of Schwyz) on a non-numbered local road (_Ägeristrasse_)


----------



## Nordic20T (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some more cantonal borders:

Canton Bern - Canton Wallis/Valais on Grimselpass


















Canton Wallis/Valais - Canton Ticino on Nufenenpass/Passo della Novena


















Entering Canton Bern from Canton Fribourg/Freiburg on Motorway A12


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

The Border between 2 German Bundesländern
Freistaat Thüringen und Freistaat Sachsen on the B94 between Greiz and Reichenbach/Vogtland

























http://g.co/maps/s5grm


----------



## Christophorus (May 22, 2009)

^^

Wow, Kingdom of Saxony, was that border stone reestablished after 1990 or has it really survived 40 years of GDR?


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the border stone was reestablished after 1990.
In the forests there are some old border stones with Kingdom of Saxony and Fürstentum Reuss Greiz
I have an other picture from a "Wanderweg" and there is a mistake on it


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Christophorus said:


> ^^
> 
> Wow, Kingdom of Saxony, was that border stone reestablished after 1990 or has it really survived 40 years of GDR?


The sign looks new, they might have replaced an old one


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

A Swiss cantonal tripoint: cantons of Zürich, Saint-Gall and Schwyz come together at the "lake dam" of Zurich Lake.

Photo taken in May 2012. Unfortunately the SG flag is not on the pic, but you see its mast


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

cougar1989 said:


> I think the border stone was reestablished after 1990.
> In the forests there are some old border stones with Kingdom of Saxony and Fürstentum Reuss Greiz
> I have an other picture from a "Wanderweg" and there is a mistake on it


They forgot an "s" in Sachsen


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Anschluss :runaway:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Hungary: Entering County of Heves (coming from County of Nógrád), driving on Main Road 21










Entering County of Pest (coming from Heves), driving on M3 motorway










Pics taken in May 2012


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

Harburger Berge rest area


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Swiss cantonal borders:
(photos taken in Spring 2012)

1. Canton of St. Gallen -> Canton of Schwyz, coming from Uznach (SG).
Border is on the middle of the bridge. At the left, mounted on the small concrete wall, the red Schwyz emblem can be seen.










2. Canton of Zurich -> Canton of Zug, in the village of Sihlbrugg that is bisected by the cantonal border.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Entering Canton of Schwyz, coming from Zug
(lower half of plain-red Schwyz emblem is covered in snow)


----------



## Metred (May 14, 2010)

Some regional borders within the Basque Country:

Entering Araba/Álava coming from Gipuzkoa








Source: Google Street View

Entering Gipuzkoa coming from Araba/Álava








Source: Google Street View

Entering Lapurdi coming from Gipuzkoa








Source: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

At the border between USA and Canada in Blaine, Washington.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Most Autobahns aren't that smooth. Generally much worse than France or the Netherlands.


I always thought they were in perfect condition.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

A few from Washington State




























http://wsdotblog.blogspot.com/2007/05/is-there-warmer-welcome-in-us.html


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

British Columbia


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

Metred said:


> Some regional borders within the Basque Country:
> 
> Entering Araba/Álava coming from Gipuzkoa
> 
> ...


Interesting set of signs: end of all restrictions and just 50-100 metres after speed limitation.


----------



## ajch (Dec 20, 2008)

piotr71 said:


> Interesting set of signs: end of all restrictions and just 50-100 metres speed limitation.


Its a 120 km/h limit after a tunnel (limit 100 km/h). The end of all rectrictions is easy to find after a tunnel (that in Spain are very rectricted in speed, at least 20 km/h less).


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

piotr71 said:


> Interesting set of signs: end of all restrictions and just 50-100 metres after speed limitation.


It's the general speed limit. Plus, these pictures are taken after a tunnel, and Spanish tunnels usually have other restrictions apart from lower speed limits (i.e. higher distance between vehicles).


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

I do understand it very well, however, when "end of all restriction" sign is applied there is no need to put national speed limit sign again. A driver should know where he/she happened to drive and what speed is allowed on road. It seems to be slightly over reacted.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Entering Canton of Lucerne from Argovia on A4 coming from Zurich
(cantonal emblem is posted on the median)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Brazil

States:





























Rodovia Estadual SP-258 (trecho Taquarivaí a Itararé-São Paulo) by thejourney1972 (South America addicted), on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

from spain
http://jcc-1953.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Interesting:cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Belgium :cheers: Liege-Luxembourg 




Switzerland :cheers: Albulatal / German Border-Schaffhausen / Val Müstair / Uri-Wallis(Valais)











Germany :cheers: Hessen-Thüringen / Fränkisches Seenland 









France :cheers: Savoie-Hautes Alpes / Haut Rhin-Vosges








Italy :cheers: Alto Adige(Südtirol)-Veneto


----------



## Redouane (Sep 23, 2013)

Algeria:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

france :cheers:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

A county border sign in southern Slovakia (county has about 20% of Hungarian population, so the sign got "bilinguefied" in some civilian action).
Source: ketnyelvu.info


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Is this the only state exclave within the United States?


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Portugal*

*Alentejo Region*








Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28620522?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Portugal*

*Algarve Region*








Fonte: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37567389?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## pasadia (Jun 10, 2013)

This one is used on our national roads at every entry into my county.

Quite appropiate since here are the most famous and popular mountain range in Roumania.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

pasadia said:


> This one is used on our national roads at every entry into my county.
> 
> Quite appropiate since here are the most famous and popular mountain range in Roumania.


Looks a dangerous construction. Better not to hit into it.


----------



## bigic (Aug 29, 2014)

Entry into Pirot municipality near Crnoklište, Serbia, on the road number 43 (future A4).
Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52855288
There is a pair of Bela Palanka municipality signs (entry and exit) between Bežište and Resnik, but I haven't found a photo.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

Like always when it comes to these things, the cool ones are American.


----------



## bigic (Aug 29, 2014)

https://goo.gl/maps/NUvHb
Entry into Babušnica municipality on the road 223 (Bela Palanka-Babušnica) near the village of Resnik.
The name of the municipality is written only in Serbian, but "Welcome" is written in both Serbian ("Добродошли", the later part blurred out) and English.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

http://goo.gl/maps/S7K7M

Sign for Carinthia in Slovenia. This is probably the only such sign in Slovenia. It's ambiguous though, because this is where the Carinthia Statistical Region starts, but it doesn't coincide with the traditional region. These people will probably tell you they're Styrians (although the sign apparently doesn't bother them that much).


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Two shots from rural France:

1. département Ain, entering from Haute-Savoie











2. département Isère, entering from Ain


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Canton of Solothurn welcome sign on A1 motorway, coming from Canton of Aargau. The cantonal border runs along the river Aare.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kärnten / Steiermark border between Wolfsberg and Deutschlandsberg :cheers:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Municipality of Kočevje, Slovenia:









http://kraji.eu/slovenija/izvir_bilpa/slo


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^









...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Switzerland: Entering Canton of Schwyz, coming from Canton of Zug on Main Road 25.
The Lake of Zug is just to the right, though not visible in this picture.

April 2017


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the one where you enter Świętokrzyskie. Don't have a picture myself, but Google Maps did


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Quite dynamic with this Łysa Góra witch


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Regional border between Castilla y León and La Rioja, Spain, along the former C-113 (current BU-825/LR-113)

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@42.139...4!1sybIadDSs-LeY5vRe7EiYEg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Sometimes, signs marking regional borders in Spain get vandalised. That includes anything between writing over them and shooting at them.

Límite provincial by J GM, en Flickr

The region of Castilla y León is made up of 9 provinces, 6 in "Castilla" and the other 3 in "León". This one is Burgos, in Castilla.

Castilla y León - Provincia de Burgos by J GM, en Flickr

Reciprocally, in León, they usually erase the part that says "Castilla".

BU-825 PK 28 (D) by J GM, en Flickr

La Rioja is made up of only one province, so there's no need to specify.

Comunidad de La Rioja by J GM, en Flickr

This is the former border stone. One of the three sides says "Burgos":

Límite Provincial lado "BURGOS" by J GM, en Flickr

Other side says "Logroño", which is the former name of the province. In the past, certain provinces were named after the capital. Notice that someone has written "RIOJA", which is the current name of the province/region.

Límite Provincial lado "LOGROÑO" by J GM, en Flickr


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

There has been a merger between the Southern and Northern Trøndelag counties in Norway. The new county, simply called Trøndelag, is the second largest in area in Norway (39 thousand square km) and a population of a bit less than 1/2 million. To put these numbers in a continental perspective, this is a slightly smaller area than Denmark at less than tenth of the population. The new county has the coat-of-arms of the old northern county. the St. Olav's cross. St. Olav (sometimes called St. Olaf) is Norway's patron saint and was killed in a battle in the former northern county, but buried in the Nidaros cathedral in Trondheim, the dominant city of the region located in the formed southern county (Sør-Trøndelag). The ax in the coat-of-arms of the Sør-Trøndelag is btw alsa symbol of St. Olaf as he received his fatal wound by an ax. The same ax is held by a lion in the coat-of-arms of Norway. Signs in both Norwegian and South Sami language are set up. Although the county names appear similar, the Sami languages are not Indo-European and hence not related to Norwegian (but to Finnish, Estonioan, Hungarian, and even more remotely Korean ;-) )


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

54°26′S 3°24′E;144287351 said:


>


Is the Sami language (Southern Sami here) to be displayed enforced by the Norwegian legislation, or is it discretionary?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

MattiG said:


> Is the Sami language (Southern Sami here) to be displayed enforced by the Norwegian legislation, or is it discretionary?


It's by law and regulation


> Har eit objekt samisk eller kvensk namn i tillegg til eit norskspråkleg namn, og namneformene er i bruk blant folk som bur fast på eller har næringsmessig tilknyting til staden, skal begge eller alle namna brukast.


Hence, since there is also a tiny native Sami minority in former "Sør-Trøndelag" (as well as in Hedmark even further south), also the old sign should strictly have been in both languages. There are by the way five official minority languages in Norway, four Sami languages as well as "Kvensk" , the latter is not Sami but very close to Finnish. The regulation specifies that only one Sami form is to be used in a given area. There are also two written forms of Norwegian, but the official geographical names are the same. Hence, at most three languages are used for geographical names in Norwegian signage, like here in Storfjord (I believe the order is Norwegian - Northern Sami- "Kvensk" ) :









There will be many new border signs in Norway the coming years, as more counties and municipalities will be reorganized. In fact, the new county signs shown in the picture shown in my previous post will be moved in just a few years because one more municipality will be added to Trø¸ndelag...


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

54°26′S 3°24′E;144313035 said:


> It's by law and regulation


Do these regulations apply to the names of counties, too? I am asking, because most (all?) such signs at the county borders of Finnmark and Troms are in Norwergian only, even if there are municipalities where the Sami has a status of an official language.

https://www.google.fi/maps/@69.3994...4!1sgaHDizxOI0y_d0bToTojIQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.fi/maps/@70.0366...4!1sQTCrgMtFJVUDoVKnlxM6fg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

According to the first paragraph of the law, it applies to administrative areas. Counties are not explicitly mentioned among the examples but are nevertheless included. As discussed, although the law is 20 years old, there has been a change in practice by the road authorities, most likely due to pressure from the Sami organizations. Before it seems to me like they only used bi- or multilingual signs when the local authorities demanded it. Now they seem to follow what the legislation actually prescribes, using the minority language geographical names where there is any native and historic presence. This is a big difference, as the Sami communities in many places are extremely small. This is not always popular, especially in parts of Northern Norway, where the particular rights of the Sami people are highly controversial. 

https://www.nrk.no/sapmi/vegvesenet-bryter-loven-_-vil-na-skilte-pa-samisk-landet-rundt-1.13418788


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

Map showing the (historic) distribution of the Sami languages in the Nordics and Russia. Ume-Sami and Pite-Sami (no. 2 - 3 in the map) are extinct in Norway and hence are not used in signage. The difference between Southern - Sami (1) and Northern - Sami (5) is said to similar to the difference between Norwegian and Dutch, meaning that, although quite a few words appear similar when written down, the two languages are not mutually intelligible.


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Entering Athens City Limits*

Entering the City Limits of Athens from the West
https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.9927...UzeDUTNDQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en&authuser=0

Entering the City Limits of Athens from the North 
https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.9988...4!1saEBfxR5_hYHmp6w3gbquZA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Video of a bar and a church that are cut by the border between Emilia Romagna and Tuscany (two Italian regions). The bodies of two saints have been buried right across the border line because both communities claimed them.
A part of the village of San Pellegrino in Alpe is an enclave of Emilia Romagna within Tuscany. This situation exists since 1221.






https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=19/44.18987/10.48057


----------



## Highway89 (Feb 19, 2015)

Regional border between Castilla y León and La Rioja, Spain, at the 1,710 m high Piqueras mountain pass, along the N-111a.

1. Autonomous region: Castilla y León. Province: Soria.

Puerto de Piqueras - Soria by J GM, en Flickr

2. The sign for La Rioja is on the ground.

Puerto de Piqueras - La Rioja 3 by J GM, en Flickr

3. And it's been shot :crazy:

Puerto de Piqueras - La Rioja 2 by J GM, en Flickr

4. Fortunately this other sign remains, even though there are a few bullet holes on it.

Puerto de Piqueras - La Rioja 1 by J GM, en Flickr

5. The monolith you can see on the previous photo was a gift by the people from La Rioja who emigrated to Chile

Puerto de Piqueras - Monolito 1 by J GM, en Flickr

6. Coat of arms of Spain [1970]

Puerto de Piqueras - Monolito 2 by J GM, en Flickr

7. Coat of arms of Chile. Who would've thought you could find a piece of Chile in such a place? 

Puerto de Piqueras - Monolito 3 by J GM, en Flickr


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Finnmark region, Norway:

Northbound E6 road











and further north, northound E69 road:


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Admittedly this has already been posted somewhere, but it's still outstanding, so time for my own shot.
Styria, entering from Burgenland/Őrvidék, on B65.











A close-up, let's start guessing languages:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ This sign is so ridiculous. :lol: And some names are the same, which is even worse.

Steiermark = German
Štajerska = Slovenian
Styria = English
Steiermark = ?
Штајерска = Serbian
Štajerska = Croatian
Stiria = Italian
Stájerország = Hungarian
Štajerska = Bosnian?
Steiermark = ?
سٹیریا = Urdu, Punjabi
Estiria = Spanish
Štajamork = ?
Stiria = Romanian?
اشتایرمارک = Persian
Styria = Polish/Latin?
施泰爾馬克 = Chinese
Štýrsko = Czech
Styrie = French
Štajersko = Slovak
Щирия = Bulgarian
Στυρία = Greek
Штирия = Russian
Steiermark = ?
Stiermarken = Dutch


----------



## General Maximus (Dec 29, 2015)

The Austrians are quite creative with their signs. Even in the Holy Land of Tirol, as of yet, it is still not proven that God is a man.










This sign used to be on the A12 at the German border, but they've removed it now after years of delighting atheists.


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Some photos taken in June of regional border signs of Åland Islands. Its subdivisions are called "kommuner" in Swedish, the main language. 
Åland itself is a (highly autonomous) region of Finland. 


1. Hammarland











2. Jomala











3. Saltvik











4. Finström


----------

